# Surf Fishing Classes for January 2010



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

It is time to announce that again for 2010 the popular surf fishing course of instruction will be conducted in Flagler Beach. Last year I had a student drive up from Boca Raton and a goodly number from the Orlando area and from Jacksonville. Looking forward to developng some more surf fishing enthusiasts. 


Surf Fishing Course of Instruction

Presented by Captain Jeff Rafter, Florida Surf Casters Club, 
[email protected] / 386-338-5403

Who should attend? 
A. Individuals who wish to begin surf fishing as an activity for the beach.
B. Recent retirees who wish to take up the sport as a serious activity.
C. Those with some surf fishing experience elsewhere, and who wish to gain knowledge about local fish species and fishing tactics.
D. Anyone who hopes to pick up knowledge that will increase their surf fishing success.

The course of instruction is four sessions of about four to five hours apiece. Each session is stand alone, so anyone may take that session which is of interest to them, or chooses to attend them all for a greater understanding of fishing the beach. 

Topics Covered during the Four Sessions.
1. Tackle Selection – rods and reels, conventional and spinning, budget minded to custom, what may be best for an individual based on current level of experience to desired future level of proficiency.
2. Rigs, line and terminal tackle – how to select the best line for a balanced outfit, what hooks, swivels, snaps and sinkers to use for different techniques and circumstances.
3. Rig building for use along the Florida Northeast coast.
4. Casting – spinning and conventional - how to cast while standing on the beach or while wading – the mechanics and safety concerns.
5. Etiquette and the protocol of beach fishing – how to fish alongside others to ensure the best experience for all concerned including other surf fishermen, swimmers, surfers, sailboarders, personal watercraft and beach drivers (where permitted).
6. Stewardship of the beach environment -- the nature of the other creatures that share the beach and surf- Crabs, Turtles, Jellyfish, Shorebirds, Pelicans, Gulls and Dolphins. 
7. Bait selection - how / where to obtain, how to put on hook and for what species do we target with selected bait.
8. Beach gear – what absolutely is needed for surf fishing and what else might you want.
9. Tides, water temperature, wind and weather – how does it affect the fishing.
10. How to read the water – where do you want to cast your bait.
11. What are you likely to catch – the different species; how and when to target them.
12. How to handle the fish you caught; so that you don’t get hurt, so the fish has the best chance for survival if released and so harvested fish will offer the best table fare. 
13. Surf fishing beaches from Jacksonville area through Canaveral National Seashore with emphasis on home area waters - one hour north to one hour south of Flagler Pier.
14. Understanding Florida Fishing Regulations.

Cost of instruction is $35 per person per session; students between the ages of 12 and 18 accompanied by an adult in the class = $20. 
Session A
Covered:
•	Fish species caught in the surf and times of year to catch them.
•	Florida’s fishing regulations – how you interpret and abide by them.
•	Surf fishing the beaches from Duval County to Brevard County. The emphasis will be from St. Augustine to New Smyrna Beach.
•	Selection of tackle – spinning & conventional, rod lengths, weight, balance, guide types, reels suitable for the surf, line types and desired characteristics and costs associated with these selections. The minimum tackle needed to catch fish all the way up to the “throw yourself into it” mind set.

Session B
Covered:
•	Hook, line and sinker – a discussion on the types and advantages of the most popular types of each for use in surf fishing.
•	How to make your own basic surf fishing rigs – the double dropper and fish finder. 
•	Beach fishing etiquette.
•	The use of leaders and other terminal tackle between the running line and the rig.
•	Bait selection -.where do you get it and how to handle it.

Session C
Covered:
•	Beach gear – what you should have and what else could come in handy.
•	How to read the beach in order to place your bait in fishy spots.
•	Effects of moon, tide, time of day, water temperature and wind.
•	Stewardship of the beach environment.
•	How to handle the fish you caught for release or harvest. (Includes cleaning.)

Session D
Covered:
•	Casting – Spinning and Conventional -- how to cast from the beach or while wading. Mechanics of “Off the Ground” and “Overhead Thump” style types of casts will be demonstrated. The use of a “Cannon” for spinning and other safety considerations will be stressed. (Bring your own tackle or use mine.)

Classes will be conducted in January 2010 on Saturday mornings, beginning at 0830
. 
Session A on 9 Jan – meet at entrance to Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve (Under the east end of Rt.100 bridge in Flagler Beach in Flagler County.) 
Session B on 16 Jan – meeting location is same as session A.
Session C on 23 Jan - meeting location is same as session A. 
Session D on 31 Jan – meet at Varn Park (On the beach in Flagler County approximately 5 miles north of Flagler Beach Pier)

Call or e-mail me of your interest in any of the sessions.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

If you wish to expand your ablilities and your knowledge about surf fishing, attending these classes is a first rate way to do so. The money spent to attend, will come back to you in the form of savings, many times over. Savings in future purchasing decisions regarding rods and reels, and savings in frustration.

It is hard to select a rod based on what is written on the internet. The rod that is perfect for me, will not likely be of value to you. Think about it. If I get all excited and say this rod does this or that for me.... what does that do for you ? You could end up selecting a rod based on my opinion and end up disappointed, and out alot of cash. Not fun.

The class will have multiple rods and reels to see, feel, and even cast. That is the best way to determine what works for you, hands down. That also saves you money. Learning secrets regarding reading the beach, proper preparation of bait, fishing for the right fish, at the right beach, at the right time, etc, etc, all flatten out the learning curve. That saves you time and frustration.

I first cast a conventional reel when I was with Jeff. It was *HIS* 525mag, and I just knew things were going to go all bad. He offered advice, guidance, and his calm demeaner gave me the confidence to at least try the stupid thing. I now own 5 of those reels, and have quite a collection of old spinners sitting in my barn. There are also some nice rods in there, too. Ones that came highly touted, but ended up being useless to me.

I know several people who have attended his classes, and they all say the same thing. The same thing you will be saying. They were glad they met Jeff, because he put the fun into surf fishing. Made it pleasurable, and productive. They also value him as a friend and stay in contact with him.

Send him a pm, email or call. Everyone is welcome, accepted, and will be polished up and ready to go. You will not be scratching your head and wondering about a refund, trust me on that. You should try to attend all the classes, because there is alot of material to cover.

Anyways, at this point alot of things have come together for me. I have experienced some successes within the sport, and wish to continue improving. I also know, that classes like Jeff's are a great help to folks who want to improve their abilities and knowledge. Give yourself a gift from Santa, he kinda looks like Santa actually. Just kidding, just kidding. Sign up and just go.

-Paul


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a greater value to knowing what surf fishing equipmaent not to buy than knowing what to buy. Jeff's classes are a steal when compared to that value!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leave it better than you found it!

W T McLennan (aka toejam)
[email protected]
256-776-4273


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Surf Fishing Tackle*

As the previous two posts suggest the selection of fishing tackle - particularly rods for surf fishing can be confusing. The clerks at the big box stores will be of no help. They will sell you what they carry, which in most cases is not the best equipment. There are three maybe four tackle stores between Jacksonville and Titusville where someone could walk in off the street and have a reasonably good chance of leaving with a rod that they will treasure over time.

At my class you will be able to look over different rods and see and feel for yourself what is a good rod for fishing the surf. I will have rods that run the price and performance spectrum; including rods you will not see in any of the stores such as: Anyfish Anywhere, Ian Golds and Torqued Fishing. I'll discuss the merits of all rods that I bring plus after class we can go over your rods to determine suitability for surf fishing. At the last class, which is casting instruction, I'll let folks who demonstrate a certain amount of casting ability try out some of my top-end rods with either their own reel or one of mine. I'll have good rods that beginners can work with, and, of course, you are encouraged to bring your own tackle. Additionally, at the casting class I'll have some of my fellow Florida Surf Casters assist with the individual instruction. After the class you won't necessarily cast over 600 feet like these guys can, but you'll be better than when you started.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The rod is maybe the most important ingredient in surf fishing. I don't know much about the Ian Gold's but the AFAW and torqued fishing are on a short list of fine fishing rods. Another thing you will learn in that school is, how to do it right, confidence in knowing you are doing it right, is priceless.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Directions to Surf Fishing Classes*

Directions to Meeting Site -- Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve:

•	From interstate 95 take exit 284 -- Route 100 to Flagler Beach / Bunnell
•	Proceed east exactly 3 miles (through 5 lights from N / 4 from S)
•	At light just over (on east side) of the ICW bridge take left onto Flagler St.
•	Proceed about 100 ft. and turn left onto Moody Lane
•	Proceed about 2 tenths of a mile as the lane winds back toward and alongside the bridge.
•	On left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik’s preserve
•	I’ll be parked under the bridge at the entrance. If I’m not there. I’ll be down the dirt road that travels through the mangrove stands about 150 yards and terminates at the large covered pavilion. Under the pavilion is where class will be conducted – rain or shine.


•	From A1A at the Flagler Beach light (intersection of A1A and Moody Boulevard – same as route 100) head west.
•	At the light just prior to the ICW bridge, take a right onto Flagler St.
•	Proceed about 100 ft. and turn left onto Moody Lane
•	Proceed about 2 tenths of a mile as the lane winds back toward and alongside the bridge.
•	On left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik’s preserve
•	I’ll be parked under the bridge at the entrance. If I’m not there. I’ll be down the dirt road that travels through the mangrove stands about 150 yards and terminates at the large covered pavilion. Under the pavilion is where class will be conducted – rain or shine.


----------

